# color faded into



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I washed my good spring clothing for church & left it in the washer over night,a black item faded on to a pink top.How can I get it out,I have not dried it yet?I have sent to the store for Rit color out & White Brite,wont have those till later tonight.Thought maybe there was something I would have around the house I could use.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

How did you make out? I didn't see this post until today, but would not have been able to help anyhow.


----------

